# Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"



## Wishmaster3 (29. Mai 2016)

Kann mir jemand erklären, was "Oil Seal" von Daiwa (z.B. bei der Ballistic) eigentlich genau ist? Kann man diese Rollen selber warten ohne irgendwas kaputt zu machen und was muss man ggf. beachten?
Über "Mag Sealed" findet man ja einige Infos uns Spekulationen im Netz, aber über "Oil Seal" bin ich bisher noch nicht viel schlauer geworden, außer dass irgendwo ölgetränkte Filzscheiben verbaut sein sollen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Daiwas Oil Seal dichtet das Rotorlager ab.

Mal schematisch dargestellt

http://images.google.de/imgres?imgu...ved=0ahUKEwir0cm56__MAhWkKJoKHUUGBOQQ9QEIEzAB


----------



## Wishmaster3 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Okay. Sind die Lager der Kurbelachse auch abgedichtet?
Ist dieses "Oil Seal" in Sachen Wartung unproblematisch?


----------



## DwarF (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Hallo,

das ominöse "OIL SEAL" ist nichts anderes als ein Filzring, der zuvor in Öl getunkt wurde. Den "Lappen" kannst du einfach abheben und beim Zusammenbau wieder draufsetzen. Man könnte dann auch noch zusätzlich ein wenig Nähmaschinenöl draufträufeln.


Grüße,

DwarF


----------



## DwarF (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Hier mal noch schnell 2 Bilder. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Daiwa Lexa SH.


Grüße


----------



## Wishmaster3 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Wishmaster3 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*



glavoc schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung welche Lager du da in der Hand hattest|kopfkrat
> [...]
> Wie wir _jetzt_ wissen ist, dass das sicher kein normales Nähmaschienenöl und Filzhäutchen sind^^
> 
> meine 2 Cent...bin aber auch kein Experte




Nochmal zum Mitmeißeln: Hier gehts um Oil seal - nicht um Mag sealed!

EDIT: Nanu? Wo ist denn der Beitrag hin? 
Dann kann dieser hier von mir aus auch gelöscht werden.


----------



## glavoc (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*



Wishmaster3 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Mitmeißeln: Hier gehts um Oil seal - nicht um Mag sealed!



Sorry, genau dass: hatte die "Begriffverwechselmitaitis" - ist mir nach dem Schreiben erst aufgefallen und wurde anschl. von mir wieder gelöscht...|peinlich

lg


----------



## zandertex (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Habe heute beim zoll ne gebrauchte daiwa  certate abgeholt.gekauft in japan.
In der beschreibung stand das sie nicht ganz smooth läuft.ein lager müsste wahrscheinlich getauscht werden.
Tatsächlich lief sie etwas rauh.
Der grund......seht selbst.mag sealed ist schon klasse|uhoh:


----------



## zandertex (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

bekomme die bilder vom handy nicht hochgeladen.....moment noch.


----------



## zandertex (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Aber jetzt....


----------



## zandertex (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

Aber jetzt....


----------



## zandertex (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

überall war sand,salz und schmodder.jetzt ist alles sauber,neue lager sind bestellt.


----------



## Wollebre (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

da hat dich einer aber ganz schön angesch.... miert.
Das besonders wenn ich sehe das es die in D für 100€ gibt und hast zweijährige Garantie.
www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/daiwa-lexa-ex-3000-a-spinnrolle-mag-sealed/?gclid=CP3dlcjB2dECFVNuGwod_bsMFA

Gehe wohl richtig davon aus das es sich um das neue Modell mit Mag Seal wie im vorgenannten angebot handelt.
 Bei dem verdreckten Zustand ist es empfehlenswert das Fluid wechseln zu lassen. Ist die gelbe Flüssigkeit in der Aussparung des silberfarbenen Deckels. Wenn du dabei gehen solltest zieh Gummihandschuhe über. Das Zeugs färbt wie Druckertinte und mußt mit Bimstein runter scheuern....
Auch kaum vorstellbar das die Rücklaufsperre so noch richtig abdichtet weil du schon mit Reiniger dabei warst.

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## zandertex (24. Januar 2017)

*AW: Wartung Daiwa "Oil Seal"*

ist aber keine certate.
da kommt das rote rollenöl rein,von dem fluit ist fast nichts mehr drinn oder so verdünnt vom meerwasser das es nicht mehr existiert.die rücklaufsperre hat auch vorher nicht richtig abgedichtet.ich befische nur den rhein,macht nichts wenn die da mal kurz abtaucht.die rücklaufsperre kommt da nicht mehr rein,habe noch eine passende aus ner anderen daiwa rolle.
grüße michael


----------

